# Bella barista



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, what's the verdict on these guys.

Ive only ever ever drank supermarket coffee etc and want to step it up a bit.

I like the look of Bella barista as they have lots of variety and are reasonably priced. Are they good beans?

Regards,

James


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

BB are certainly a great retailer of equipment. They are not, however, a roaster but just re-sell roasted beans.

Depending on the style of coffee that you prefer, I'd really recommend that you buy your beans from one of the many smaller, independent roasters that you will find discussed here.

You could do much worse than having a good read of the forum and you'll probably find what you're looking for.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus one on above

check the beans section and ask away


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I have smokey barn near where I live and am going to pop in there.

Would bb still be a step up from supermarket coffee?

I understand and they don't roast there but is the coffee still good?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Or how about rave?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Rave or Smoky Barn or any of the other Roaster for your beans







. Bella Barista for equipment







for roasted beans


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Smokey barn is putting together some sort event towards the end of the month, might be worth checking it out so you can a taste of what you're looking for . I have had some offerings from them which were great plus being relatively on your doorstep well worth giving them a try.

And if you're in norwich the window does hasbean so you could try them out too , Haley is really nice and will make you a brew and sell you some wonderful beans if you want.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Dude just go to Smokey Barn, The Window or Kofra and buy beans. Smokey Barn roast themselves, the other 2 get fresh beans every week.

Don't waste your money on something in-between.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just thinking about variety on the likes of rave etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

James811 said:


> Just thinking about variety on the likes of rave etc


What too much choice not enough?

What tastes are you looking for ?

fruity ?

chocolate?

bb are not a roaster ....

as above freshly roasted will be massively better.

How are you grinder and brewing your coffee ....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

James811 said:


> Just thinking about variety on the likes of rave etc


If you want variety check out HasBean, little low at the moment but they sometimes have 7-8 pages of coffees.

Smokey Barn and The Window are easy walk from the train station, and you save on postage.


----------

